# Crabgrass?



## bkunke1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Can someone help ID this weed? I thought it was crabgrass at first but not so sure anymore. Grows VERY quickly and seems to put out a seed pod the same day it emerges :x I've been pulling by hand so far.

Sod is zeon zoysia and was installed this spring outside of Atlanta, GA. (I know the zoysia looks like crap.. that's why I'm here. I'll be asking for advice and give all the background in another post)

Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Might be barnyardgrass.


----------



## bkunke1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you Powhatan! After reading about barnyard grass I came across goosegrass and now I'm almost certain that's what it is.


----------

